# Ashland,Ky 1 Yr old Bi-Color Shep Craigslist



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Pets on Craigslist posted Fri. Nov 25. Supposed rescue asking $25. for 1Yr old Male that is chained to a tree in Ashland Ky. 

*1 yr old black shepard (Ashland,Ky)*

Date: 2011-11-25, 11:31AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


We have a 1yr old male shepard. He is all black but his feet which are tan. Looking for a good home. We are asking for $25 rehoming fee as we do dog rescues. 


Location: Ashland,Ky
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Rescues I know would ask for a lot more than $25, because they would be committed to doing a lot of vetting, etc. - I feel for this boy, what a life. And he could be out of the frying pan and into the fire for that kind of "fee".....:help:
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
BLue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

WHAT?!?!? Holy crap. Agree Susan.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

looks like this boy needs rescuing from the rescue( he looks so sad


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like he's wearing some sort of choke chain too. 

Poor guy!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have no idea why my post appeared here ? I intended my response to be on the "breeders of bicolours thread"

poor boy -- looks broken in spirit and in need of some good food. I hope he finds a home .


----------



## Kibblefinder (Dec 29, 2011)

Anja1Blue said:


> Rescues I know would ask for a lot more than $25, because they would be committed to doing a lot of vetting, etc. - I feel for this boy, what a life. And he could be out of the frying pan and into the fire for that kind of "fee".....:help:
> ____________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


 I agree! And a Microchip should be recommended.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Kibblefinder said:


> I agree! And a Microchip should be recommended.


This is an old thread. Who knows where this guy is now....
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

